# Alaskan Prepper Girl



## Alaskan

I'm so proud of my hot looking prepper wife I thought I would share a pic of her with our recently purchased AR-15, all decked out in her snow camo in Ketchikan Alaska. She is not just a pretty face... she did a tour in the Army and can handle a gun just fine. Nice thing about living on an island is it is fairly easy to keep the riff-raft out, also easy to live off the land if needed. I can do a single dive and get enough food for days.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

lucky you and welcome


----------



## Old Man

Yes lucky you and welcome to the fourm


----------



## SSGT

Dats a PURTY GURL!

Keep him straight Lisa!

SSGT


----------

